# Carver Transalpin01-2014, Bresscheibe hinten von 180mm auf 203mm?



## Eagleone2904 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, besitze das o.g. C arver Bike und würde gerne Wissen ob ich hinten die gleiche Scheibe fahren kann wie vorne? Aktuell sind ab werk 203/180mm verbaut. Da meine Scheibe jetzt langsam mal neu müssen und ich die "lau-warme-winterpause XD" nutze, für´n bisschen Revision am Bike, überlege ich ob ich nicht direkt auf 203mm umsteige die scheibe kostet keine 2€ mehr. Mir gehts dabei um die technische Machbarkeit nicht um die freigabe von Carver  Wenn es geht, welchen Adapter bräuchte ich da genau von Schimano? Bremse ist eine Shimano BR-M615.

Danke schonmal und bis dahin =)

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2015)

200er hinten ist unsinnig.

70-80% der Bremskraft gehören nach vorne und das dann entlastete HR blockiert eh schon schnell genug. Das ist aber weder erwünscht noch sinnig (Seitenführung, Reifenverschleiss, Bodenerosion).

Von daher bleib einfach bei der 180er und investier ggf in bessere Beläge.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagleone2904 (11. Januar 2016)

Nachdem ich jetzt über 2 wochen lang das Bike komplett gereinig, neu gefettet, lackschutzfolien ersetzt, reifen etc.. habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, den 203mm Adapter zu kaufen und die 203mm Scheibe zu installieren.

Ob der Rahmen das auf dauer mitmacht, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.
Langzeitbericht kann ich hier im thread ja gelegentlich pflegen.

Hier ein paar Bilder, für den einen oder anderen sicherlich interessant.




 

 

gruß


----------



## Eagleone2904 (16. Januar 2016)

Habe jetzt noch die Sinterbeläge gegen XT Resin getauscht. Mal sehen wie die sich schlagen und ob die weniger quietschen bei regen.


----------

